# Text in Live-Stream einfügen. Realtime overlay...



## roxxx (10. Mai 2005)

*Text in Live-Stream einblenden. Realtime overlay...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche gerade Möglichkeiten, wie ich in einen Live-Videosignal Elemente/Bausteine einblenden kann und endprechend wieder ausgeben kann.

Der Aufbau:

VHS-Kamera --> Video-IN ATI All-in-wonder 128 --> Programm zum ansehen des Signals und die Möglichkeit LIVE Texte/Laufschriften einzublenden --> Video-OUT ATI Alw 128 --> TV/VIDEO/ATV(Funk)

Hardwarelösungen gibt es natürlich, auch im kleineren Preissegment, aber ich suche eben eine Software, die mit einer ATI All-in-wonder 128 kompatibel ist und eben diese Live-Effekte darstellen/einbinden kann. Welche Möglichkeiten kennt Ihr?

regards
roxxx


----------



## toffi_net (20. Juni 2005)

*Re: Text in Live-Stream einblenden. Realtime overlay...*

Hallo, 

so etwas ähnliches suche ich auch. Ich möchte gerne wie im Fernsehn es häufiger bei den Nachrichten der Fall ist, einen Untertitel in das Videobild einblenden. Dieses Untertitel würde ich sehr gerne mit Powerpoint oder einem ähnlichen Programm erstellen, welcher dann in das aktuelle live-übertragene Videobild eingefügt wird und live auf eine Leinwand geworfen wird. Kennt jemand eine Lösung mit der man so etwas machen kann? Wie ich zu der Lösung komme, spielt keine Rolle. Gerne würde ich ein Computerprogramm benutzen. Wenn dies nicht geht, würde ich gerne ein Hardware-Videomischpult benutzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet?


----------



## GuyFawkes (5. November 2010)

Hallo,
Also ich weiß von nem Bekannten der da mitarbeitet das Cutlive3D sowas können soll. Man kann damit über mehre Varianten Livestreamen oder auf den PC aufzeichnen und halt 3D Objekte einfügen, Banner etc. einfügen, Videos, Bilder, Kameras und man hat so Effekte und Funktion wie z.B Chroma Keying.
Da soll es auch so ne Media Group geben für so Projekte und Livestreams also solltet ihr vielleicht mal da rein sehen. Ob es mit dieser Hardware kompatibel ist kann ich nicht sagen aber ihr könnt ja mal fragen, zur Not, vielleicht programmieren sie es euch ja.
http://www.cutlive3d.de


----------

